# mac leopard + virtualbox



## dubia (28 Mars 2008)

voila c'est fait ....et sans problemes.
j'ai installer ubuntu 7.10 sur leopard .... tout fonctionne plutôt bien.
j'ai le wifi - installation des addons nickel 
tout est nickel sauf ( et oui il y a un sauf) la prise en charge de l'USB.
dans ma machine virtuel j'ai pourtant bien activer l'usb mais quand je met une clef usb le volume est monter sur leopard mais pas dans ubuntu .... et là ça coince  car je ne vois pas se que je peux faire de plus.

pour info j'ai une licence parallels desktop 3.0 et la prise en charge de linux est moins bonne :mouais: (sous leopard du moins).

si quelqu'un utilise virtualbox je suis preneur pour un coup se pousse me permetant d'utiliser l'usb ou au mois d'echanger des donner entre l'OS hôte (leopard) et l'OS client (Ubuntu).

merci


----------



## Thierry6 (5 Avril 2008)

j'ai le même problème sur l'USB.
Je n'arrive pas non plus à partager des répertoires (malgré l'installation des tools heu les "additions clients" comme ils disent) entre Mac et Ubuntu.
tu peux toujours échanger tes données par FTP   
derniers petits problèmes, mon claver iMac Alu n'est pas complètement reconnu (je fais le @ avec la touche alt) et mon OS Ubuntu est un mix d'anglais et de français (certains menus en français, des sous-menus en anglais,...)
souhaitons que la version finale corrige tout ça.


----------



## Thierry6 (3 Mai 2008)

la version non beta de VirtualBox 1.6 est sortie hier : elle semble beaucoup plus stable et le mode seamless fonctionne (testé sur Ubuntu 8).
par contre, j'ai toujours des soucis avec l'usb et les répertoires partagés.


----------



## Thierry6 (6 Mai 2008)

en fait, les répertoires partagés fonctionnent sans trop de pb; il ne reste que l'USB.
Et c'est vrai que la version est nettement plus stable.


----------

